# Doggie Nicknames.....



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

So I just thought it would be cute to post what 'else' we call our little furry family.....sometimes the nicknames are not even CLOSE to our dog's names....

GQ 's nicknames
G
G-Boo
G-Moo
Moo Moo
G-Money

Floyd 's nicknames
Flizzy
Flizz
Flizz Ball


Satchel 's nicknames (he's new, havent developed many yet)
Satch

we defintely have some other choice names once in a while when they tear up my shoes, or eat an entire steak off the counter - but my boys are pretty well behaved, doesnt happen to often!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey nicknames:
Bay
Bay-Bay
Silly Goose

Burgundy:
Burg
Burgy
Momma's Couch Potato


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is:

Kookaburra
Kook
KooKoo


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus:
Fergie
Ferg
The Fergman
Boober
Baby Bear
Stinker

Lily:
Lilypie
Lily Bear
Lily Bee
Miss Lily
Bibby
Baby Lily


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

lol - these are cracking me up!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Quiz"

Quizini
Q-Tini
Quizno
Q-Burger


.... and sometimes, Little *******! ;-)


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

~Ruby~
-Roo
-Ruby duby doo
-rubella doobella
-ruberella(think cinderella)
luby-dooby
The kids have tons of fun thinking up new ones for her....and she answers to them all!!! She's such a smarty pants pup!!!:dblthumb2 :heartbeat


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> .... and sometimes, Little *******! ;-)


Ha!!! :lol: I left "Little $h!t" off my list for Fergus because I was trying to keep it nice, but it's okay if it's said with love, right?


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Boomer
--Boom
--Boom boom
--bubba
--fluffy butt
--bubba bear(which he gets excited when i call him that)


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Ha!!! :lol: I left "Little $h!t" off my list for Fergus because I was trying to keep it nice, but it's okay if it's said with love, right?


YES, it's ok - I think you could say anything as long as you say it with enthusiasm, my dogs would come running!!!

HAHAHA - everytime my BF let's the dogs out he says "come on a$$holes' - It's said in a funny way - sad part is that they know that means to go outside....lol


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Good thing I found this thread, for years I thought i was the only one.

Lisa= Bad Schatze, Stink-Bait, Butt-munchie, Goobah and the one that gave her her name Lisa-loveme

Poor dog, its a wonder she knows her name LOL


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Ashivon said:


> Good thing I found this thread, for years I thought i was the only one.
> 
> Lisa= Bad Schatze, Stink-Bait, Butt-munchie, Goobah and the one that gave her her name Lisa-loveme
> 
> Poor dog, its a wonder she knows her name LOL


 
lol - I know Im surprised mine do too!!!

[email protected] stink-bait.......


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker is:

Tuckie
T-Woo
T
Tuckiewoo
Tucks
Mr. Tuckalufagus
Tigger (because he can be so bouncy)

Our cats and GSD also have about a million different nicknames.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance...

Chancer Dancer
Goober dog
Goob
BooBoos
Little Man

Savanah...

Savanah Banana
Naners
Mamas
Girlie Girl
Grandma

Lucy (my Chihuahua/Terrier)...

Lucy Goose or Lucy Goosie
Lil' Angel
Baby Dog
Little one

Ya' know, come to think of it, I very rarely call my dogs by their actual names, it's usually their nick names...hmmmm, never thought of that before now. Oh well, whatever works, right?


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

Hunter

Nook Nook
Nookie Bear 
Nu Nu
Fat Butt
Lard Arse thats only when he just comes up and plops his big ole but on ya


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh boy, this will be a long list


Faithey
Faithy-girl
Missy
Missy Elliott
Missy Moo
Bay Tee (i use this when she's not quite hearing her name - throws her off a bit)
stinky head
YOUR daughter (when she's behaving badly)
scrunchy face
Snert (the dog's name in Hagar)
Grace
my widdle baby (when she's behaving wonderful)
and all sorts of honey, sweeties, babies, little girl type stuff
and, as a combo - her and her buddy - tweedle dee & tweedle dumb


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Both boys...I tend to call them BONEHEAD pretty often.
My girl.....pretty girl, sweetie girl.

I found out you can NOT call them a little SH*T in the obedience ring, however, little turd is acceptable


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes we refer to Tuff Dog as
TD
Touch Down
Ol Buddy
Butt Head

I only call the Cats "little turd buckets" my DW doesn't care for that though


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey: 
Honey-Bunny
Buster
Doodle head
stinker
her majesty
Blondie
Holmes:
Homsy-momsy
sleepy head
couch potato
lazy butt
stinker


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Francine has no nicknames really- he gets made if I call her Fran/Frannie etc for short and tells me off. So I quit doing it! But it was easier for her to learn/respond to as a tiny puppy than a long, hard to say name like Francine. Sometimes she gets called "bitch" lol

Epic has few nicknames because Epic doesn't shorten naturally to anything I find easy to say/naturally. Sometimes Eppers...

Rigby's name lends itself to a zillion nicknames! Rig, The Rig, Riggles, Riglet, Riggish... plus he's a Boo so we call him "the Boo" and Boo and "Jenna's Boo" a lot. Plus Fig and Frig (Frig is when he's cold- like... short for Frozen Rig LOL). Of course I have also had ten (um, actually more than 11!) years to have nicknames come up! Another one is Big Rig, Rigatoni... and for some reason no one can recall, Big Shoe.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I call Pippa "Sweet P" or Pippy. My husband has tonnes of nicknames for both dogs though. It's a miracle they know their names! Dallas (the Whippet) is referred to as Stinky, Piglet, Knucklehead. Pippa is referred to as Princess Pippa, Sweetie and Pippy. When addressing the two of them he sometimes calls them Pig Dogs (going back to their love of anything edible and measures to try and obtain food!)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser: Cruise, Cruisee, Cruiser Bruiser, Dude
Houdini:, Hootie Pottie, Hoots
Maggie: Maggs, Maggit, baby girl
Abbie: Aba Daba Do, Abs, Abby Dabby,


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

These are the ones used most often in our house...

Parker 
Park 
Hizzle
Hiz
Hiz Biz
Parkish

Camden
Cam
Cammers
Cammen
Little Bit
Bit
Bitters

Tyson
Ty
Tysie
Tice-Bice
Ty-Bo
Bo
Block-head

And Tasha usually gets Tash or Tash-Bosh


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey is somtimes

Honeybunny
Princess
Sexy legs
Sweet pea

Just a few!!!! How on earth do our dogs know their name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

"Tucker"

tuck tuck

little tuck

baby tuck

munchkins


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

"Murphy" a.k.a

Murph
Smurf
Murphasaur
Bog McDog
Spud​


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, Cooper has/will always have tummy issues so very early on he became:
Super Duper Cooper Pooper! lol
and our other dog Minnie is MinMin


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic is:
Magi Boo Bear
Boo boo Butt
Puppy poo
Pretty girl

Jasmine(Jazz)is:
Jazzy Muffin


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

LuckOfTheGold said:


> Hunter
> 
> Nook Nook
> Nookie Bear
> ...


I used to call G Fat Butt too! And Fatty - lol, it truly is amazing that they even know their real names - maybe they dont!!! And we are all just crazy....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is...

Ashie-mashsie
goofus
love bug
sweetie poo
monkey nuts
sweetie pee
angel butt 
sister bear
lovey bear
angel of my dreams
baby girl

Gromit is...

fluffy butt
goofus boy
goof ball
brother bear
polar bear
A hole(when he's bad which is often) lol
monster
when he was younger "Taz "for Tazmanian devil

I could go on and on for both of them. My DH thinks I'm nuts so I'm glad to find there are many here like me. Affirms I am normal in some circles!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Since I have had Piper less than a year there arent many nicknames for her. Just Baby. Now Dudley, 11 yrs, is also known as Dudster, Duds, Dud Monster, Mr Spaz (because he gets seizures).... And for referring to both of them, it's been Bonnie & Clyde, Thing One and Thing Two,,,, and the latest....Bud & Bitch.. and here they are.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley gets called.....

Stinker
Stinkbomb
Marls
Monster
Monsters Inc

and my boyfriends favourite - wee bugger!

If I am calling them both then I call dumb and dumber (for boyfriend & dog!) and they both respond!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear, this could be embarrasing! Her name is Daisy....

Daize
Daisy Duke
Daisy Babes
Girly Doo
Baby Boo
Daisy Doobs
Sweet Daisy Doobs
and Elefant Earz


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau is....

Bo Bo
Ba Bo
McGuffin
Muffin
Wild Thing
Abocrombie - my 10 year olds favorite- we actually had to ask him to not call him that for a while because he was coming to that instead of his name!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Have to say I love this thread! It's nice to know you all are as nutty about your pooches as I am.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

What a great thread.

Elles nicknames are

Ells Bells
Elle Belly
Baby Baby
El

Bella

Bells
Crabby
Baby bell

And when they come running in from the out side we all break into song singing Here comes the girls.

Silly but hey someone's got to do it.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker is:
> 
> Tuckie
> T-Woo
> ...


Oh good- we needed some new nicknames for Tucker- here are some of ours-

Tuckerdoodle
Family Tuckster
T-dog
Tuck-a-doodle-do
Bunny Butt (because his feathers are so light- almost white)
Mother Tucker (when we are mad at him which isn't for long!)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuck-a-doodle-do


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie's:

Moo Moo
Moxie-moto
Gremlin
Little Sister
Beasty
Brat
Monster
Old Lady


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson:

Gibby
Gibs
Gibby-Gib
Gibbers
Giberator
Gilbert
Gibsy
Giboon
Mr. Puppy
Gibby-bear
Gibsonus
Cuddly Bug


Fyodor (cat):

Fyodoree
Fyo
Fyochoo
Fyodoragon
Fyodorak
Podark
Po
P-day
Evil One


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I am cracking up over here, this is so cute....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

*Willow*

Will
Wilbur
Armadillo
Little Witch
Baby
Sweetie
Pumpkin
Porridge
Monster

*Diesel*

Dizzy
Mr D
DeeDee
Dizzzle
Fluffbutt
Sunshine
Walking carpet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Armadillo? Walking Carpet?

Can you please explain those two? Too funny!!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

This is a great thread. Fun to see everyone's nicknames.

Hunter
Hunter the Bunter, Hunter the Punter, Hunty, Butthead (when he's bad), Herc (as in Hercules), Tank, BoBo Butt

Nutty
Nutty gurl, baby girl, sweetie, sweetie pie, Miss Scrunchie Face (you all know the one)

Both - Crazies, psychos, poopers


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus has the most nicknames. Comet's just accrued a few so far.

Gus:
Guster
Buster
Guster-Buster
Gus-Gus
Mr. Gus
Mr. Prettypants (though he was promoted to _Captain_ Prettypants when we got Comet)
Prettypaws
Stinkface
Stinkbreath
Stinkbutt
Stinkypants
Stinker
You little Stinker
Hey you
Red Dog
Little Red Dog
Buddy
Knucklehead
Got-you-bite-you

And he also has a particular whistle (descending minor third) that both dogs know as a call name.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Have to say I love this thread! It's nice to know you all are as nutty about your pooches as I am.


Seriously. It's nice to feel less insane because everyone else is just as insane as we are.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby is of course: 
*Abbydabbydo*
then:
*Fluffy pants*
*Abster*
*The red Flame*
*Abbylicious*
*furball* and
*Abby go*dam*it*
Finnegan is
*Sphincter* (you don't need a visual and he actually answers to this)
*Finny Boy*
*Mr Pussypants*
*Findemonium*
and *momma's boy*
Yep, I love the nickname club.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby is of course:
> *Sphincter* (you don't need a visual and he actually answers to this)
> 
> Yep, I love the nickname club.


 
My BF uses that one too, I wasn't brave enough to post it - lol, Im glad someone did!!!! lmao


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn
Loop Doggie Dog
Lou Dog
Lion
Liony Lou Dog
Little Little
Finnegan-begin-again
Sweetface Puppy( also, sometimes with singing of shania twain verses" Keeping you forever and for always - Want to wake up every morning to your sweetface, etc-Jeez this is embarrassing)
Silly Sweetface 
Puppyduppy
Finny winny
Foolish
Go Dog or go-go Dog
Finnegany
Good Friend Finneganegan
My Friendy Finn


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

Max's nicknames:
Moo
Bigin' gold
moo-moo baloo
max a million
moo moo

Bogeys:
Bear
Jose Buervo
Consencos
Curly bear



These are sooo cute!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoops- forgot my wife's names for Tucker:

Tut-tee-bear
Tuck-Tuck-Goose


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Jose Buervo


that's a funny one.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson is often 
Sweet-Boy 
Fluff-butt 
Fluffy-boy

Delilah is often 
Baby-Girl
Sugar-butt
Princess
Brown Sugar

When calling both of them it's often....
Puppies
Golden's


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> that's a funny one.


I liked Jose Buervo too!!!

lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We are a family of nicknames, so here are some:

PENNY: Penn, Pennster, Penny Winnie, Penny Poo Pie, Penny Ann

Maggie: Mags, Maggie Moo, Maggie Waggy, the divine Miss M

Cody: Code, Codester, Cody Bodie ( Miller ).... remember the skiier, Baby boy

Sydney: Bean, Sydney Sue, Syd, the Supreme Bean (don't even ask!)


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Right now it's stinky butt....otherwise Tucker Tanner...fatty cakes...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie also responds to "hey" and "hey you" we use "hey" as our recall so some are pretty sure she thinks it's her name.

and for those italian speakers
faccia de cania (dog face)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's nicknames:

Tuckie
Tuckawoo
Tuck
Woo
WooBear
Boo
Wookie
Puppy
BooBear
Tinky
Tink


I think that's it. :


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I love the name wookie for a golden


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally
Houndwounder
Goof
Foolish Goofy
Pajama Puppy
Birdiedog
Squirreldog
Fluffffffffpupper
Waterdog
Diggydoggydog
Cupcake
TallyCupcake
TallyTallyKiss
Kissfacey
Champion
Foodhound
Babydog/Just a Babydog

Tango
Miss Kiss
Missy Kissy
FunnyBunny
Biteface Biter
Princapessa
Pushy Puppy
SquirrelGirl
Window Dog
Girlie
Crazy Daisy
Blondie
Horrible Dog
Puppy Love
Miss Mischief
Rascal
Rascally Horrible
Brooke only nickname: Fairy Princess


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Forgot a huge one for Finn which is The Precious in the maniac tone of _Lord of The Rings_. He loves that one, and wags and wags.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, this thread is great. 

Luke
Lukey
Lukers
Luke Duke
Handsome

Maggie
Mags
Maggers
Maggie Mae
My Beautiful Girl

Tucker
Tuck
The Tuckman
Tuckers
Sir Tucker Tucker Little *ucker (this was his name for about a week after he ate my leather couch - my sister jokes that this is his "registered name" )

Heidi
Heidibug
Heidi Ho
Heidi Lou Who
Big Mama


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Satchel just got a new one - 

Snatch All


because the little bugger steals shoes, and socks, and bathroom [email protected][email protected]!?


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Haha, this thread is great.
> 
> 
> Sir Tucker Tucker Little *ucker (this was his name for about a week after he ate my leather couch - my sister jokes that this is his "registered name" )


LOL - Im glad Im not the only one who calls my doggies little *uckers..... Satchel already popped an air mattress, and now is chewing on the door frames......ugh!!!! He listens pretty good, but you let him out of your sight for ONE minute and its all over!!!


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon's are Deac, Deacster, Munchkin, Handsome Boy, Darlin', etc. But the one we use most often is Sir. Ever since he was a puppy he has this serious little face and has ruled the roost so we started joking around and saying things like "excuse me sir, would you like your dinner now" or "if it isn't too much trouble sir, it's time to go outside" or "really, sir? you really want to chew on dad's new shoes?"

What is even funnier than the fact that he responds is the fact that my sister and parents refer to him as Sir now too.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tucker
Tuck
Tucky
Big Red
Tuck-Tuck
Booder (?)
Bubby
Buddy

Tanner
Tans
Ta-Tans
Blonde
Bubbs
Fat-Butt


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mandie~
Mandie Pandie
Panda(My brother calls her this, he started after i started calling her Mandie Pandie)
Ugly(im horrible x])
Dog
Lassie (inside joke)
Red head



Roy~
Roy boy
Son
Fat head
Stinky
fluffy
blondie
puppy(even though he'll be 9 next year)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

dogs:
Ramsey's Bringin' the Wiggle Back- Blush, Wiggle Butt, Snuggle Buddy
Ramsey's Layla Belle- Layla, Lay, Laybelle

angora goats:
ROSA Magnus-Magnus
ROSA Madelynn-Maddy
ROSA Matilda-Tilly

Llamas:
YW Pipe Dream- Piper, Pipe, Big guy
KsnCrk Dancer's Puttin' on the Ritz- Ritz, little man, Ritzie
Creek- Creek, grumpy old man
Razzle-Dazzle's Zorah- Zorah, Zor, Momma
CFLA Charliano's Sundancer- Dancer, Sundance, Momma
Omarosa- Rosa, spaz
Abiti Honey- Abbie, BitaHoney, Momma
KsnCrk Pipe Dream's Carbon Copie- CeeCee, Cee, Stinker face
KsnCrk Moon-Dream Enola- Enola, crazy girl
Kissin' Creek's NVus of Ember- Ember, E, baby

Most of them have been called &#$%@ a few times as well! I use Momma for all of my girls when I work them, like "easy momma", they earned it.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Madison - I always call her Maddie, sometimes Maddie Boo (One of my friends started calling her that and it stuck)


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Allee - 

Allee Head
Sr. Poopy Pants
Allee Ba Ba
Aller (to go in french)
B!tch (when she's being one)


Aston - 

Asterman
Asterpants
Rotten Tuna
Asti


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie:
Aubrie the Girl
Aubie
Duce
Dubrie
Boo
Boo Boo

Layla: (probably more too....)
Lay
Lay-Lee-Lu
Madame Blue
Miss Lu
Lay Lay
Lee Lee
LuLu
Lil lulu
Lays
Wiggle Butt
Goldfarb
My favorite: Twinkle Toes :smooch:

When we refer to them both: The Cats and Jammer Kids, The Golden Girls


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I forgot the best one:
*AbbyNormal*
from Young Frankenstein, you have to see it to get it. Geez I'm old.
Abby answers to this one from our friend Joe, she acts like it is really special


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart has a couple of Nicknames I'm a little Phantasyless in that department:bowl:.
Bogart is
Bogie (alot)
Bogie Boo
Sweet Boy
handsome Boy
Nice little man
Pigheaded male

ZsaZsa is
ZsaZsi
ZsaZsa girlie girl
Lise Mueller (she is half German)
Liselotte von der Vogelweide (again German)
Sweet girl


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

How did I miss this thread when it was first posted? 

We have two Dogs..one female and one male.

Her registered name is *Natasha Opus Denver*. 
We initially thought we would use Opus or Denver as nicknames... But she hasn't yet earned the right to be called Opus and Denver just never stuck. 
Natasha
Tash
Tasha
Prancer
Bounce
Sparkle (Because her coat glitters in the sunlight)
Little Mommy

His registered name is *Diver Dog's Ali Bobba*.
He has been with us since the day he was born 
Baby
White 
Moose
My Sweet Baboo
Bob 
Bobbo (pronounced Bob-oh)
Boo-Boo
BoBo
Bubba
Bobert
Bobalou
Monstro
My Mutant Dog
Dirtball and Piglet (no explanation necessary)

Then there are the terms of endearment used when I am referring to the pair...

Bob-N-Tash
Burpo and Stinky
Wags and Wiggles
Thunder and Lightening
Bobzilla and the Tashinator
Diver Dogs


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Montana

Monty
Turtle or Turd - my daughter calls him this
Biggs
Littleman
Mufasa
My Hansome Man


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I missed it too. Okay, here we go:

Chip
Chippie
Chippie doodle
Doodle (thus my forum name)
The Chipster
Skootch

Brady
Brady poo
Crazy dog
Brady golden (his daycare name)
The nut
My pookie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a great, fun thread. Thanks for reserructing it.


Shadow - monster, buddy, butthead, monkey, phat boy

Hunter - wigglebutt, Mr. Wiggles, bubba, liver nose, dork

LOL the names we call our furbabies... and all out of love.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh boy, mine have so many nicknames - usually whatever comes to mind at the time. They're rarely called by their 'real' names. lol.

Riley
SnuggleButt
Precious
Baby
CurlyButt
FluffyButt
Sweet pea
Chucklehead
Goofball
Growley boy
Bitey boy
Punk

Gunner
Gun
GunMan
GunnerDude
Big guy
Mouth
Snitty A%$
FussyPants
$%&#Nut (said with love - lol)
Roadblock (because he likes to get in front of me and stop when I'm trying to walk from one room to another.)


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugget's


Heyslick 

Hoover


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah
Noey
Nono
Snowy Noey
Noey bear

Fur Face
Turkey
Nut


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Zoeys are
buttface
puntable and
sh__head
wonder where she got hers from LOL

Laurel's 
bigun
fatgirl

River's is just 
Riverdog

His memory lives on in everyday happenings !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

MrsHooch said:


> Zoeys are
> buttface
> puntable


By FAR, my favorite that I still giggle at!!!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Katie was:
Katiebird
Babybird
Bird
Bunny Bird-when I held the sides of her ears to the top of her head she had floppy "bunny" ears

Sphinx Bird-when she would lie down totally even and her front legs were stretched out straight she looked like the sphinx(sp) in the desert

Regal Bird-Katie almost always had her paws crossed. This was usually accompanied with a forlorn look.

Manure Bird-being so regal never kept her from rolling in the freshest pile of horse manure. I swear she would stake out behind the horses so she could get it "ultra fresh" 

Gracie is:
Grace 
Amazing Grace
Gracegrace
Potato Grace-ate a full sack of idaho potatoes she snagged from the pantry. She was so proud of herself until she had to "go". It backed her up pretty well. The same can also be said for the tub of caulk she thought was a "gourmet meal"....[sigh]

Jules just arrived last week and his name may change (still wracking brain) but some names he has been called thus far:
Hairy Boy
Big Butt
Silly Boy
Mr. Long Tongue
Family Jules (hence why I want to change his name)

December (we keep her during the summer every year):
Cember
CimbaRoo
Roo
OhRoo
Little Roo
Pimpin' Roo-when she is strutting her stuff


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley:
Barkles (after his sparkling smile)
B Dog (his gang name)
Barkley Boo or Barkley Boo boo
Booger B
Be Bop
Barks
Barksdale (DH was stationed there years ago)
Bozo (when his ear hair is fluffed up and he comes running at us smiling he resembles bozo the clown)

Toby
Tobles (just because)
T Dog (his gang name)
Toby Doo
Toball (the ever present ball mouth)
Toby Preston (his full name, when he's in a bit of trouble)
Tobo
The Tobynator (his puppy name when he destroyed something else)
Tobitha, when he acts like a "girl", lifting his legs up when he gets a leaf on them.

both dogs are known as the Boys or the Boogers


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby - 
Darbs
Buddy
Darbster
Momma's big boy
Tea cup poodle (go figure)

Kirby
Chew chew
Shorty
Kirbs
Baby girl
Trouble


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

For Rocky: Rocky Road, Rocky Boy, Big Boy, Rockster, Knucklehead

Oops, forgot Buddy Boy. Don't know why considering I just called him that!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau has been given two new ones...

McGuffin and Wooshy....


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I call Buddy "BB" mostly which I guess could stand for ''Baby Buddy" or when his older, "Big Buddy." He's learned to answer to it, which is pretty neat.


----------



## Fancy Pants (Feb 2, 2009)

Daisy Mae:
Crazy Daisy
Crazy Mae
Deer butt (she has sooooo much white hair on the back of her legs and butt she looks like a deer)
Bad dog
Daisy Maezy
Ol' bitey


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Duke: 
Dookus/Dukus 
Dookus the Doofus
Dukster
Dukers
Dude

Sophie:
Sophie Baby
Baby
Soph
Sophie Loafy 
Wiggle Butt
Princess


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody was: Stinker Magee, Fangy la Poops, Codeman, manny man, my precious

Finn is: the crack head, mister mister, Finneganbeginagain, Finny McGinny Magoo, knucklehead and the most current "If you don't shape up, I'm returning you to GRRR"


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, Satch is a litter older now - got some new ones for him and Floyd:

Floyd is:
Fliz
Flizzy
Flizz Ball (favorite still)
Royd
Hemi (as in hemi-royd)
jackass
Flizzy Roo Roo
Roo
Roo Roo
and for some reason when Roger lets them out he says c'mon a$$holes

Satchel is:
Satch
Satchel Paige
Satchel Bear
Snatch
jackass
d-bag
Satchless (after he got his manhood removed)
Satcha-rachi
Satcha-roni
and for some reason when Roger lets them out he says c'mon a$$holes

lol, yes thanks for bringing this back!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jake:
Jakey is a VERY common nickname for him, My husband even calls him that--I think its used more so than his name. 
Thats about it really lol
All these other names are hilarious hehe


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ha this thread is hilarious! For Hobbes:

Hob
Hobber
Buddy
Poop Machine

and really anything that springs to mind.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

oh and Lil Bro or Lil Brudder. 

Explanation:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's nick names are: 
- Molsonjeet
- Molsie
- Dog-a-log and Dog-a-loo
- Skoker (we accidently keep calling him by my mom's dogs name!)
- D.O.G
- Puppy-wuppy
- Cutiepatootie and Cute-bum


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, I don't have that long a list....

Kai only nickname is...

Butthead.... just because his head is shape like one.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Ahhh Good 'Ol Dudley.....Duders, Dud, Dudster, Dudmonster, Chief MuddyPaws............miss my bud.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Ripley:
Ripley Ann
Ripplers
Rumpy
Rumplestiltskin
Ripley-Dipley-Doo
Ripley-Dipley-Doodlebug
Baby girl
Fuzzbutt

Every once in a while, I'll grab her "knowledge know" and call her Noggin
Goofy girl


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus answers to: Roofy, Doofy, Roofy Do, Roofy Doofy, Professor Higgins, Bo Bo, Roofy Doodle Bug, Poopy Baby Boy...oh my goodness the poor dog...no wonder he's weird his family is just nuts!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ryder -
Ryderama
Ryderinskipa
Red Ryder
Bud
Budders 
Mr. Magoo

Timber-
Timberama
Tim
T
Mr. T 
My Golden Boy - I know, kind of sappy


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Maxamillion - Max, Maxi, Maxi Pad, Maxster

Willow - Will Will, Will, fluppy puppy, pig of a dog. (she's a trash rooter!)


----------

